# Back aching and nausea during IVF stims



## Bepaisley

Anyone else have this problem? My backs been aching on and off for the last three days. Also I've been vomiting (ew) for the last three days. Basically haven't kept anything but tea down. I was trying to monitor weight gain since I have heard u can gain a lot as u stim and I've actually lost a pound and a half! I told my dr about the nausea today and he said I must have a bug or maybe it's from my metformin cuz it shouldn't be from the shots (im on menopur and gonal f) everything seems fine otherwise, no bloating yet but I think he counted 17 follicles and said I'm responding great. This will be day 5 of stims tonight. Anyone else have these issues? Ugh I hope it doesn't get worse!


----------



## gingerbaby

Feel better sweetheart! FX and prayers for you and DH! Keep me posted! 
~Julia


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks :)
It's getting hard, have had the worst back pains today, couldn't even drive home, DH had to pick me up from a gas station :( had some Tylenol and heating pad so feeling a little better. Just can't figure out what's normal and what's not. So nauseous too, ugh, really wanna skip all my pills tonight but can't. 
Sigh - just gotta get through these next few weeks...how are u??


----------



## labmommy

Oh my gosh! That sounds awful. I do remember having back pain from follistim but no nausea or vomiting. I feel so bad for you. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## raf-wife

i was feeling very poorly for the first few days very achey dizzy and sick when i upped my water intake i felt much better, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks for the advice. So far this morning i feel ok, maybe cuz nothing is in my tummy yet. I'll drink more water and eat extremely light today to hopefully keep things down. Back pain is gone now, that was the worst part. Hopefully today goes better than yesterday since I'm home and can relax.


----------



## lizlemon

I had massive migraines and dizziness and nausia from gonal f! Definatly up the water, try to eat protien to help the eggies develop! Hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## Bepaisley

Ahh thank u, I was going crazy wondering if something else was wrong with me. Fine so far luckily.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hey there, I was on menopur and it gave me a lot of nausea also.. hang in there :)


----------



## Bepaisley

I dunno why the dr and nurse both said it's not the shots, I was so confused! Good luck testing soon!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I was also getting lots of headaches on Follistim and the day I went in for the IUI the day after the Ovidrel trigger, I was super nauseous. The nurse looked at me like they were going to cancel the IUI since I was sick. Glad to know I'm not alone either!


----------

